# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid - Taken] Re-imagination of my D&D World map

## Ravenfist89

****************************************
Artist has been choosen for this project! 
Thank you for your consideration!
****************************************



Hey all! 
Im a DM for close group of friends. when we started playing about 2 years ago, i tried making a world map that we went after. they still use the same map today (it aint pretty) and i thought it was time to give it abit of a update.



The stuff i added when it comes to forests/rivers/mountains and  cities are just the "biggest/essential" ones. so i would very much like to add a bunch of stuff to the map like towns/villagers and smaller stuff. and if you as the map maker have ideas be more than welcome to add those. 
i will be more than happy to provide list of new names for example; villages and towns so you don´t have to focus on that. So basically, see my map as a rough draw.
And i can also compile a list the briefly goes over how the different continents work, what kind of ppl that lives there and lore from specific places there.

*Commission:* starting out at around 150$ via paypal (im not sure what this is worth since im inexperienced with this so i apologize if its low,  but im happy to discuss a increased payment if i could do it in 2 or 3 installments)  


*Style:* I would like a map in the style of "critical roles" maps and "middle earth", so not clolorized but not B/W either, more brownish warm color (see picture for reference). I would also like it digital since ill be hiring a decal firm close by, to print it out to have several copies of it.  


 


*Size:* Not sure what to say here, i´m hoping to be able to print it out in both A1 and A2 sizes. which is : A1: 594 x 841 mm or 23.4 x 33.1 inches. A2: 420 x 594 mm or 16.5 x 23.4 inches, But A1 is quite large so i don´t mind if the details gets alittle fuzzy.


*Deadline:* No real deadline, preferly this year?  :Razz:  


*Copyright:* Its just made for my homebrew stuff, so no copyright needed, if the artist wanna use it after to other stuff be my guest ^^,


*Contact details:* Viktor.gustafsson (At) live (Dot) com  , Discord at: Ravenfist89#3478




If there is any other question just send me a email or msg on discord. hope this information is enough! 


Thank you for your time and consideration!

----------


## Ralaris

I sent you an email with more info but I am very interested to work with you on this project with you. I also have a few options I have done before that might be what you are looking for and a few more options you might like a bit better that I don't have examples for that is more similar to the middle earth map. I would love to talk with you more about your project!

Here is my link again incase you see this message first here.

Kay

----------


## Wired

Hey Viktor, 

this looks interesting! I am an experienced freelancer and have worked with a large number of authors, game publishers and Kickstarter projects before. You can find my maps and references at Foreign Worlds Cartography or by simply clicking the image in my signature below. You'll find a large number of detailed black and white maps there, too!

If you like what you find there, please don't shy away from contacting me at mail@foreignworlds.net
I'm looking forward to hear from you!

Best regards
Sebastian of Foreign Worlds Cartography.

----------


## Clarketography

Hi there,

I am very interested in working on this project with you. I sent on an email but just in case, here are my recent works https://www.artstation.com/clarketography

You can contact me at clarketography@outlook.com for any further inquiries if you are interested. 

Thank you for your time and have a great day. 

Kind Regards,
Adam.

----------


## Tiana

Behold my Middle Earth style fantasy map artwork and many more maps, of course, but several people have referenced the Middle Earth maps as a style guide.

----------


## Ravenfist89

> Behold my Middle Earth style fantasy map artwork and many more maps, of course, but several people have referenced the Middle Earth maps as a style guide.


Thats indeed very nice maps ^^, are you free for comission then? i cant send pm just yet, so uncertain on best way to come into contact ?







Thx alot for all ppl who have contacted me! 
Its sooo hard to choose one since you all seem to be amazing artist. im currently going through everyones portfolios and trying to make a decision =)

----------


## Ravenfist89

**************************************************  *******************************************
An Artist has been decided! Thank you all for your offers! it was suuuper hard to choose just one artist, this site is just filled with talented artist it seems! 
i wish you all good fortune in future endevours!

Kind regards
Viktor G
**************************************************  *******************************************

----------

